

Open source localStorage based mockup tool - fatiherikli
https://github.com/fatiherikli/mockup-designer/

======
benmanns
I made a mockup for a certain news website on which users submit links and
'upvote' the others' submissions that they like [1]. I wonder if there would
be any way to base64 encode the mockup data so that it could be passed in a
'Share' URL instead of with the JavaScript hack I'm using. I would think it'd
be too long (my JSON data is 2235 characters), but since the hash is client-
side I don't think it matters. Hashify is doing something similar.[1]

[0] <https://gist.github.com/4111659>

[1] <http://hashify.me/>

~~~
fatiherikli
Thanks, it's a good idea. I will work for this functionality.

------
desireco42
I think this is awesome. Most of the time I don't really need more then you
put, so it is simple, obvious and looks good. I like it and it could be good
tool for collaboration if it used anything but localstorage which I suppose is
easy to fix, I forked it so... Thanks for making this.

------
lucb1e
Looks like Pencil, only web-based and less powerful.

